# How to meet guys in college



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm almost 21 and went through 3 years of college already without going to any parties or talking to any guy I think is cute. I'm not that pretty (I get "cute" SOMETIMES) and no guy ever comes up to me or talks to me in class. I'm very shy and would like to join clubs but my schedual is so full I jsut have no time. How can I tlak to guys between classes? What should I do? Please help!


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Picture? 
And maybe they're just shy like you. Try going up and starting a conversation?


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I would but I don't have a camera not even on my phone. 

I've tried that, the "hey where's this random building" line and "did the bus come already" but I just think those things are pretty obvious especially if my eyes get that "be my friend" sparkle I see other in other peoples sometimes lol


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Now I'm no expert in making friends or anything (if I was I doubt I'd be here, lol), and I'm not in college, but how about talking to guys in class? It seems like a. something you have in common - complaining/talking about the course seems like a good starting point with someone, b. a fairly regular and often time to see said person again, and c. homework is a good excuse to see people outside of class.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Good tips


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Ask a guy if he wants to study with you. Go to the gym and ask a guy if he can spot you, or show you how to use a machine, or whatever.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

In addition to what's already been suggested...keep an eye out for a guy you'd like to chat with. People are creatures of habit and tend to sit in the same seat each lecture. I ended up befriending the dude sitting next to me and he was lots of fun to study with. If you're sitting next to them several times a week there's no pressure to say something right that moment.


----------

